# 2 male ends on extension cord?



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi -- I have a general question about modifying a typical 14 ga. exterior electrical extension cord. I was thinking that I might cut the female end off and replace with another male end. One end plugs into the exterior receptacle at the house while the other would plug into a receptacle that I wired into the backside of my fence pillars (plywood construction).

Of course I would house the recep's in a grounded box with 14 ga. wire etc. The bonus then is that other fixtures could plug into this recept w/o having to run additional extension cords across the lawn -- just two (one line to each main pillar).

I suspect that this may not be an advisable wiring arrangement, but just want to make sure!

Thanks


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I would not recommend this as it probably won't be grounded with 2 male plugs.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

You can do that,as long as you don't cross any wires putting it back together with the male end.but would be better to just wire up your outlets (GFI) in a receptical box cut off the female end & hard wire it into the box that way it can't be accidently unplugged at the pillar.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If it is wet on the ground and the plug comes unplugged at the pillar, you could wind up with some electrocuted trick or treaters. I would NOT recommend this.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> I would not recommend this as it probably won't be grounded with 2 male plugs.


Should be using 3 wire/plug groundings. 2 plug would not be advisable or dual male ends.& Pending on your lenght you will run & how many items / power draw will you need.If it's a couple of low amp items you'll be fine,but distance & high amp draw will heat things up ! 14 gauge may be boarder line, i use 12 or 10 gauge to run distance & higher draw items.I always go by the rule of thicker gauge wiring better overkill than to small & a fire !


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!! 

If for some reason the cord should get unplugged,you now have 120 volt hot line exposed. That would be a great way to electrocute whoever unplugged it ( maybe a 'helper' maybe somebody that just tripped on the cord), or start a fire. 

I am no means a stickler for safety. I do a ton of pretty dangerous stuff myself. But two male ends on a cord is stupid. Open the outlet and wire on a short jumper that will plug in to a female end.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would suggest simply wiring the input of the receptical on your pillars into the Extension cord. This way you will have 2 usable recepticals.

Use a larger gauge extension cord.

This is how i have wired my pillars and then the lights run off the plug as well.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Do not do this under any circumstances. There is a reason why you can't buy these. You will have exposed terminals which are hot if you unplug it at the device only. Why don't you just wire the device correctly such that the device has the male plug?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Please re-think this configuration!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Great - thanks for the definitive replies. I will configure w/ unmodified extension cords.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, what Slimy said. My dad called that a "suicide cord".



slimy said:


> DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!!
> 
> If for some reason the cord should get unplugged,you now have 120 volt hot line exposed. That would be a great way to electrocute whoever unplugged it ( maybe a 'helper' maybe somebody that just tripped on the cord), or start a fire.
> 
> I am no means a stickler for safety. I do a ton of pretty dangerous stuff myself. But two male ends on a cord is stupid. Open the outlet and wire on a short jumper that will plug in to a female end.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

If you are trying to make it so that the cable can be removed from your pillars for storage. Hard wire a short Pigtail (about 1'-0") on the pillar then run a standard extention cord from the pigtail to the outlet.

That way there's no exposed live terminal & you can packup the extention cord separately.

Most theatrical lighting is done this way for easy reconfiguration.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

would work if you want to get zapped.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Look at the power hookup on the typical desktop computer. There is a male outlet (with prongs) on the computer case itself, that the female end of the power cord plugs into. Maybe you can find something equivalent in the electrical section at the hardware store. 

Failing that, I'd go with the short pigtail and standard extension cords. That involves the least amount of odd hardware.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

May I suggest you use a twist-lok plug and outlet on a 12/2 grounded cord SJO cord rated 600V/20 amps into an outdoor rated 2 or 3 gang plastic junction box (Carlon-Betts produces these).

This way you have a safe, outdoor rated supply, much like a generator jumper.

On the other gang spots, add a GFCI outlet which will be fed by the twist-lok, and if you want a downstream outlet (the GFCI will protect up to 3 downstream outlets) in a third gang spot.

THIS CONFIGURATION WILL NOT BE CHEAP.

If it were me, I would also add a fuse box with kill switch wired between the twist-lok and the GFCI/downstream outlets. You are in essence creating sub-panel.


----------

